# Ventanas parpadean al re-dimensionarlas

## kryta

Hola

He seguido el tuto para la instalación de los drivers de nvidia, en realidad cuando lanzo el comando  *Quote:*   

> glxinfo | grep direct

  me sale que yes, eso quiere decir que esta todo correcto?

No se pq pero las ventanas cuando las re-dimensiono me parpadean.

Sabéis algo del tema?

O es problema del window manager?, estoy usando el xfwm4

Saludos y gracias por todo!!

----------

## kryta

En la documentación de instalación de nvidia de gentoo, nos dicen que tenemos que quitar del kernel:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> < >   nVidia Framebuffer Support
> 
> < >   nVidia Riva support
> ...

 

Y activar este framebuffer  *Quote:*   

> <*>   Userspace VESA VGA graphics support

 

o este  *Quote:*   

> [*]   VESA VGA graphics support

 

Será cuestión de probar los dos!!

Que opinais?

----------

## i92guboj

¿Ocurre con todas las ventanas o solo con alguna(s) en concreto?

Probar otro WM sería lo más sencillo, quizás debieras intentarlo antes para saber si el problema está en xfwm4.

Por otra parte, el framebuffer no debería influir en X. El driver nvidia es incompatible con los drivers nvidiafb y riva, así que de estar activo alguno de los dos ni siquiera funcionaría. El driver vesafb (o uvesafb) sirve para dar soporte a gráficos en consola y no tiene nada que ver con las X, por lo que no debería influir en el modo gráfico de X en absoluto salvo que haya algún tipo de bug importante.

Yo intentaría usar otro WM, desactivar xcomposite y todos los efectos y probaría con varias ventanas de aplicaciones distintas. En equipos lentos puede haber problemas si se tiene configurado el WM para mostrar el contenido de las ventanas mientras se mueven y/o redimensionan, así que comprueba si xfwm4 tiene alguna opción de configuración a tal respecto.

----------

## kryta

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> ¿Ocurre con todas las ventanas o solo con alguna(s) en concreto?
> 
> Probar otro WM sería lo más sencillo, quizás debieras intentarlo antes para saber si el problema está en xfwm4.
> 
> Por otra parte, el framebuffer no debería influir en X. El driver nvidia es incompatible con los drivers nvidiafb y riva, así que de estar activo alguno de los dos ni siquiera funcionaría. El driver vesafb (o uvesafb) sirve para dar soporte a gráficos en consola y no tiene nada que ver con las X, por lo que no debería influir en el modo gráfico de X en absoluto salvo que haya algún tipo de bug importante.
> ...

 

Hola,

Navegando por google he encontrado un caso bastante similar al mio el cual lo han solucionado con este comando.

 *Quote:*   

> nvidia-settings -a InitialPixmapPlacement=2 -a GlyphCache=1

 

Lo estoy probando, de momento se nota bastante diferiencia sobretodo en firefox, cuando se pone lento el scroll!!

Saludos

----------

